# Your favorite shots?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We're not all pro photographers but surely we all have a few shots that made us feel like professionals. They don't even have to be hunting related.... But do post them here!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A couple of my favorites....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Using tapatalk on the iPad. Hopefully they show up!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Couple more....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some beautiful shots of the kids there Chris, the sunset is very nice too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There all great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool pics. They all look good to me Chris.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## CledusP (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry about the quality, these were taken with my iPhone. I thought they were cool though. My mom took the last one of me a couple years ago with her camera.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife and I currently have 875 windmill pictures from 7 different states. We have organized about one third of them into a picture book and are working on getting it published


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There are a whole lot of neat pictures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That first one of 220's makes me want to chase down that beeotch with the ruby slippers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's from my front yard and the twister was right at 4 miles away and did a lot of damage to houses, townhomes and a Lowes store. One of Lowes roof top air conditioners was 200 yards from the building.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Alot of great shots!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I shot a pheasant at 70 yards once...does that count as a favorite shot ???


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Great Shots I Love the picture of the rainbow and the mountain Valley!!*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> I shot a pheasant at 70 yards once...does that count as a favorite shot ???


Haha! I did too actually and it was with the 223! And it WAS my "favorite" shot!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sun rise.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Haha! I did too actually and it was with the 223! And it WAS my "favorite" shot!


Watched my cousin do that to a flying rooster at about 80 yards with a bolt action .22 LR. In the butt and out the neck. Fell stone dead.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*PURPLE MOUNTAINS MAJESTY*​
*






*​


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely mate!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think there's one commin in over there....lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lovely view!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Similar to 220's... this is the same country that the Bucking the Odds boys call in for a lot of their videos. Was a little cloudy on this day so you can't really see the peaks.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

You guys have some beautiful terrain out west. I'm thinking I need to plan a vacation out there soon!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Cracking shot Chris.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sandhill crane, whitetail buck fawn about a day old, goldfinch on catnip, grasshopper, toad, Utah photos


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That goldfinch is stunning!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

glenway, great photos!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real nice pics, Glenway!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A couple shots of Mt Princeton in Colorado


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenway those are some great shots. How did that little buck's mom react to you being so close?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick, The entire encounter was very cool. Sure glad I had my camera, although it's not a real video camera.

Here is a link to a piece I wrote about the encounter: http://thinkingafield.org/2010/06/fawn-tastick.html

Below is a link to a short video clip of the young buck and his sister. You can see how wobbly the little guy is.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here a young killdeer runs from me in the grass. To the bird, it was like the high hurdles.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glen, that video was great! It's amazing how mother nature works and to see it so close had to be spectacular. I have had some close encounters with fawns but not that young. That little video just brightened my day, thank you for sharing it. The article was very well written and painted a great picture, it too helped brighten my day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad you liked it. I know I wasn't supposed to touch it, but I couldn't resist running my fingernails across its skull.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., where was Mom while this was going on!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

hassell said:


> Great vid., where was Mom while this was going on!!


 In essence, she fled.

Here is a link to a piece I wrote about the encounter: http://thinkingafiel...wn-tastick.html


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Being that close I doubt I would be able to resist temptation too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Top: Sunflowers in Shiawassee County, Michigan (2011)

Middle: My fishing guide, Lyle, tying a fly on the Green River, Utah (August 2011)

Bottom: Flaming Gorge, Dutch John, Utah (8/2011)


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, The gorge is beautiful, I really need to get out of Michigan more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, Mick. Do colors get more vivid ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This is fun. Here are a couple more.

Top is a winter scene in Michigan taken the last day of regular firearms deer season, November 30, 2011

Bottom is a mule deer with its fawn in the background. Taken August 2011 in Utah.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice...I love the winter scene and would like to be there for a day or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this new forum... I'm gonna have to keep my camera on me more often.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> I like this new forum... I'm gonna have to keep my camera on me more often.


Never a bad idea, my friend, to allow opportunity to meet preparedness. With today's technology, anyone with an eye can look good.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the hound's eyes, but is he wearing those colored contacs, YD?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No contacts, thats the flash, his eyes are greenish hazel...a bit odd but he's a special boy...and he's pouting now, because i told him you called him a hound !

That first picture is my Mom in 2005. My wife and i took her and my Dad on a cruise to Alaska, in that pic we were rubber rafting down through the Chilkat river Eagle preserve. Not long after they confirmed she has Alzheimers. The next is a glacier calving, then Superdog and then my youngest grandson Sam.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Arizona offers some great photo ops. Heading to Gold Canyon in three weeks and hope to get a few shots in the Superstition Mountains.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I am nowhere NEAR a photographer haha, but I snapped this pic out on the farm one night. Thought the sky looked pretty neat.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is probably my favorite picture (that I've taken anyway) and a great place to trout fish.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Arizona offers some great photo ops. Heading to Gold Canyon in three weeks and hope to get a few shots in the Superstition Mountains.


When you gonna be here Glen ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

glenway said:


> Arizona offers some great photo ops. Heading to Gold Canyon in three weeks and hope to get a few shots in the Superstition Mountains.


Out here right now and top of news is a base jumper stuck on superstition mountain. Jumped off and his parachute sucked him into the rock!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

youngdon said:


> When you gonna be here Glen ?


 Just a short stay from March 21st to the 27th. No business, just a get-away.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Out here right now and top of news is a base jumper stuck on superstition mountain. Jumped off and his parachute sucked him into the rock!


I hate when that happens ! ................stupid sucking rocks....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A couple more mountain shots


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Out here right now and top of news is a base jumper stuck on superstition mountain. Jumped off and his parachute sucked him into the rock!


With assistance, he's down.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I set up two trailcams to catch tresspassers/thieves. One camera was a decoy and one was set on the ground aimed at the other camera. Busted by this spring buck.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are my inputs to this thread
Duck hunt here in SD


















Delta Clearwater in AK









Rapid Creek, SD









Geese over Canyon Lake Park, SD









Painted Hills









Freezing Fog









Messing with Macro pics


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

These shots are from round 2.






















































Sponsor shot


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Some parts I manufactured during a deployment


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I was out playing around with the new nikon to see what some of the scene features do and took these.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well the only camera I have is on my phone but these are my best. Not nearly what you guys have posted so far but I like them. I am really enjoying this thread!

My dogs








A few pics from the course I work at.




















My friends back yard on Monterey Bay














Hahn Vineyard Salinas Valley


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

5 Days and no one has noticed the golf cart in the sand box! Where is everyone?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> I was out playing around with the new nikon to see what some of the scene features do and took these.


 How fresh were those raisins!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> 5 Days and no one has noticed the golf cart in the sand box! Where is everyone?


 OH I noticed, figured someone was having a bad day on the coarse or one to many.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The man who got it stuck is just old and was not paying attention. He is a really nice guy and felt really bad. The pic does not do it justice though. It is stuck on a huge lip.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Hose are great shots guys I'll post some here real soon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> 5 Days and no one has noticed the golf cart in the sand box! Where is everyone?


That's a two stroke penalty I believe !

I used to work at a course back east and saw a guy drive a cart into a pond one day, it was completely submerged.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> That's a two stroke penalty I believe !
> 
> I used to work at a course back east and saw a guy drive a cart into a pond one day, it was completely submerged.


I have heard of that happening but have never witnessed it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was drunk as a ......................................rich golfer !


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

hassell said:


> How fresh were those raisins!!!!


Still steaming.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> Still steaming.


 HA HA !! dried they make some fancy jewelry!!


----------

